# 3G USB Modem - wvdial / pppd fails to connect [SOLVED]

## mr-simon

Hi,

I just got a ZTE MF627 modem on the Three network in the UK.

I've jumped through a bunch of hoops to get my Gentoo-powered eeepc to recognise it, and I think I'm falling at the final hurdle. I can get as far as having some /dev/ttyUSB[0-2] devices, and I'm using wvdial to connect. wvdial gets as far as CHAP authentication, and then fails with 'Terminate Request (Message: "No network protocols running" )' -- syslog says '[pppd] IPCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_'.

So far I've done the following:

* Installed usb_modeswitch and configured it for the device

* Configured udev to run usb_modeswitch when the device is inserted

* Configured udev to modprobe usbserial with the correct product and vendor ids

* Checked that the ttyUSB* devices come up

* Configured wvdial

I'll assume that the first four steps have been done correctly, as I have a ttyUSB device to talk to.

The modem shows up as a read-only mass storage device, and there is a folder on there called "Linux Software". Unfortunately, the driver that's contained on there does not build against a recent kernel, but I've heard reports from the internet that the above procedure should work without the specific driver being compiled.

Alongside the driver, there are also /etc/wvdial.conf, /etc/ppp/options, and /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial files which I have used. The wvidal.conf and ppp/options files mention /dev/ttyUSB1, and I think I'm supposed to use /dev/ttyUSB2, as wvdial is able to detect a carrier when using /dev/ttyUSB2.

Here are my details...

/etc/wvdial.conf:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Phone = *99#

Username = TIM

Password = TIM

Stupid Mode = 1

Dial Command = ATDT

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB2

Baud = 115200

Init2 = ATZ

Init3 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Auto Reconnect = off

Modem Type = Analog Modem
```

/etc/ppp/options:

```
/dev/ttyUSB2

115200

debug

noauth

noipdefault

#persist

defaultroute

usepeerdns

crtscts

lock

asyncmap 20A0000

kdebug 4

netmask 255.255.255.0

-detach

lcp-echo-failure 4

lcp-echo-interval 30

ipcp-max-failure 30

ipcp-max-configure 30

-ccp

-vj

#user   li

#hide-password
```

/etc/ppp/peers/wvdial:

```
noipdefault

ipcp-accept-local

ipcp-accept-remote

defaultroute

debug

noauth

name wvdial

usepeerdns

#lcp-echo-failure 0

#lcp-echo-interval 0

#usepeerdns
```

Output of wvdial (note: long pause after "Authentication (CHAP) successful"):

```
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Wed May 27 10:30:17 2009

--> Pid of pppd: 12329

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Authentication (CHAP) started

--> Authentication (CHAP) successful

--> Terminate Request (Message: "No network protocols running" )

--> Terminate Request (Message: "No network protocols running" )

--> Disconnecting at Wed May 27 10:31:54 2009

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.
```

/var/log/everything/current:

```
May 27 10:30:17 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

May 27 10:30:17 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

May 27 10:30:17 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB2

May 27 10:30:17 [pppd] CHAP authentication succeeded

                - Last output repeated twice -

May 27 10:31:48 [pppd] IPCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

May 27 10:31:54 [pppd] Connection terminated.

May 27 10:31:54 [pppd] Modem hangup

May 27 10:31:54 [pppd] Exit.
```

dmesg: 

```
usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 21

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=0031

usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-3: Product: ZTE CDMA Technologies MSM

usb 1-3: Manufacturer: ZTE,Incorporated

usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 1234567890ABCDEF

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbserial_generic 1-3:1.0: generic converter detected

usb 1-3: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usbserial_generic 1-3:1.1: generic converter detected

usb 1-3: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB1

scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbserial_generic 1-3:1.3: generic converter detected

usb 1-3: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB2

usb-storage: device found at 22

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ZTE      MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
```

----------

## mr-simon

Solved! Always the way... You post a message asking for help and your next google search takes you to the answer.

I had to add another 'init' line that reads:

```
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","three.co.uk","",0,0
```

Hopefully I'll get some time to write all this up on the wiki, soon.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Thanks for the feedback,

Maxime

----------

